#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to Display Horizontal Ruler - Won't Display

## Launchnet

I use Word, 2003 SP3 . . .

I don't know what I might have done, as I did not try to change anything to do with the Horizontal Ruler.  I can't find a way of making it display again.

The tab bar for setting tabs also does not display.

Also, the Page your on at the bottom of the screen isn't showing anymore.  such as:  1/7

It all changed at the same time.

Hope I made it clear.

----------


## masteff

1) menu View/Ruler
2) menu Tools/Options/View tab/Show Status bar

I'm assuming you're not in outline or reading layout mode, to fix that menu View/Print Layout or View/Normal

My guess is you used a form or something that toggled them off and wasn't nice about restoring them (do any expense reports or other forms lately?).

----------


## Launchnet

> I'm assuming you're not in outline or reading layout mode, to fix that menu View/Print Layout or View/Normal



I have not used reading layout mode and I view Normal.




> 1) menu View/Ruler



  This solved the Ruler Problem.





> My guess is you used a form or something that toggled them off and wasn't nice about restoring them (do any expense reports or other forms lately?).



 I have not use any forms for a long time, nor anthing special that I can think of..  I always work in Excel except for letters.  I just can't think what I could have done to eliminate the Ruler, but it now works.





> 2) menu Tools/Options/View tab/Show Status bar



 I checked this and found the show Status bar already checked.  I did nothing to this, but now it is working.  Well . . . Any way it works.

Many many Thanks
I'll mark it solved

----------


## alucy0210

I have not used reading layout mode and I view Normal.

Holiday Palace

----------

